# In similar vein to Mandy and Daves address...



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

...I used to have these on my website...










and...


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: The radio one was cracking


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We all liked the radio one here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

To be shure Paddy. It's the way he tells em'. :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser,

The radio one has just made my night/morning,brilliant. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

